# Tow Horse Trailer



## janetmarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone used their Treg to tow a horse trailer? Any problems doing so?


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

I drive double and triples trailers (18-wheeler) and with smaller vehicles I tow flat and box trailers but no experience from horse trailers. I know they are similar to tanks as the "load" moves...

Generally it depends of your egg's engine and trailer/horse(s) combo weigth.

With V10 diesel you can pull almost anything and with smaller engines there is less towing.

As for perspective, at the moment my Q5 270 HP 3.2L V6 gasser takes care 2000 - 2500 lbs all aluminum open trailer with ATV's. On hills I have it on manual to keep rpm's up for power and for engine braking, it climbs Rockies up on I70 to Eisenhower tunnel like nothing but speed kills the mileage so I'm eyeballing 2011 Touareg TDI.

Q5 towing capacity is 4400 lbs and I would not spend second to try to tow that kind load as there is not enough torque and I would end up keeping it on manual and revs up even on flat highway that would make me miss my ex Ram Megacab with 6L Cummins diesel and how it's mileage got better when load got heavier and above 5000 pounds.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You mean like this:


----------



## janetmarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the visual!
I have a 2010 V6 TDI lux limited. Stated tow cap is 7700 #. My trailer is a thoroughbred size (7 ft tall ?, I think) aluminum, ~2500#, loaded with 2 horses would bring it to ~5500#. Way under capacity, but as you said, live cargo moves, and you can't place the weight optimumly (also have dressing room in front).
I haven't seen any in my town (Tregs hauling horses, only one pulling 2 jet skis) so was just hoping to find someone who does this on a regular basis before I sell my gas-guzzling F 250 Super Duty.


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't think there is any problem for a Touareg towing any trailer. 
Take a look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWxMestl824


----------



## janetmarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. Still would love to hear from anyone who does actually tow horses with one (especially a V6). As soon as I get my brakes and lights hooked up I'll give it a go myself and do some test runs.


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

I tow a Brenderup Single with my 3.2 V6. It's the smallest/single stall trailer - 1300 lbs with a GVW of 2600. I can pull my daughters Connemara Thoroughbred mix (950 +/- lbs, 15 hands) OR my wifes Saddlebred (1100 +/- lbs, 15.3 hands) with a lot of power to spare. Manufacturer claims this sized trailer can be pulled by a compact car  

NOTE: The trailer comes with an inertia type 4-wheel trailer brake system and although some people swear by electric controller systems, I feel it's sufficient for the type of load I carry. Remember, always maintain a safe towing speed/distance.


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

BTW, this sized trailer does not have provisions for tack. Rider (my daughter) tack and everything else stays inside the truck when driving to shows. Farthest sofar this year was in VT (from the mid-atlantic) for a USEA Trials. 

Hmm, keep the 250 and buy 2 more horses and a bigger trailer


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

I tow a 20' enclosed car trailer weighing at about 7200#. With air susp it tows great. Stopping and starting are strong but you must watch your speeds with cross winds. respect the top speed and cross winds and you will be fine.


----------



## SteveK-O (Oct 21, 2010)

mikew968 said:


> I tow a 20' enclosed car trailer weighing at about 7200#. With air susp it tows great. Stopping and starting are strong but you must watch your speeds with cross winds. respect the top speed and cross winds and you will be fine.


Would a weight distribution hitch with anti-sway bars solve the cross wind problem?


----------



## janetmarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have actually found someone who has pulled a 2 horse trailer with her Touareg since 2004. Traveled all over New England to shows without any problems.
Even when towing with my truck, I drive extremely conservatively when towing the horse(s). I avoid interstates when I can, and when I can't, stay right and drive the minimum. I still haven't had a chance to get the trailer brake control switched over from my truck but hopefully can do so next week.
As far as stabilizer bars, I have read somewhere that they really don't help with sway at all. Have no personal experience with them however.
Thanks again.


----------



## janetmarie (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, and 02Jett, would love more horses and a bigger trailer! Especially when my one horse is now lame again!!! If only I had the time and $.


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

While I believe you cn use a sway control and that would help I understand you can't use any type of weight dist hitch.


----------

